# Hikari/Tetra/OmegaOne/etc,,



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

What food do you feed your fish?? 


I was looking for a good quality food containing garlic. Any suggestions??? Also I was thinking of purchasing as part of the variety Hikari mini algae wafers and micro pellets and Veggie flakes by Omega one. ((For dalmation molly & red tail shark)))


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed hikari frozen bloodworms and san fransisco bay brand frozen bloodworms and mysis shrimps,repashy gel foods,meat pie and veggie delight,omega one pellets and flakes,earthworm sticks algae wafers and veggie sticks from kens fish,attisons betta pro,sera discus blue red,vipagran and freeze dried brine shrimps and live mosquito larvae,fresh hatched bbs,microworms,and vinegar eels.


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

Earthworm sticks! You gave Me a lot more to research thanks!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL no problem.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I feed a variety of foods and once a week I soak the food in garlic guard by seachem.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I feed all the frozen foods listed above plus micro and white worms. I used to be a Tetra flake believer and still believe its a fine basic flake food, but if you want to stock up on custom made, high quality flakes go to Kensfish.com and check out their flakes.
The quality is outstanding and the prices will astound you. Also check out the prices on sponge filters, they are the best alternative to hang behind filter . All the breeders use them so they must be good.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I use Hikari micro pellets for Red Cherry Shrimp and Dwarf Rasboras. I like them but they are very small, good for small fish but they might get a bit lost if you used them for medium/large fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I feed many of the same foods that majerah mentioned. Kens fish online has a lot of quality foods for an affordable price.


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

Ordered from Kens Online! Can't wait.. Why is is so much negative comments on feeding cichlids blood worms??


----------

